# Georgia i think had a panick attack?!



## coral. (May 11, 2011)

On the Friday night she went back into her cage and she seemed fine,
Saturday morning i under covered her, Lenny and Pepsi cause i always cover them up at night.

i woke to find some blood on the floor of her cage, on her swing, in her food pots, and on the bars where she was climbing around,

so i cleaned it all up and it looks like she had hurt her foot! and thats where the bleeding came from, i was worried but she seemed fine, she was walking on it okay on her perch, she was eating a nut with her poorly foot and she was squaking and talking just like normal. i was thinking of taking her vets saturday but she seemed fine!

and if anything else happend i was going to take her today.

shes been in her cage saturday,sunday and today, but shes coming out tomorrow and the rest of the week, cause her food looks like its healed, i didnt want to get her out at the weekend and today cause i didnt want her to hurt the foot even more.

But im glad shes fine, shes eating, drinking, talking, whistling no problems, just her usual self.

also ive noticed shes been taking special care in cleaning that foot, but she hasnt done anything like made it bleed again


it made me wonder wherever something in the night spooked her?!
it was a friday night, maybe drunks, car door got slammed or something like that.


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

Aww bless her. I hope she is back to being her usual self and her foot has healed ok.

Perhaps she was spooked during the night & caught her foot on something if she either fell or flew round the cage. I know in the past Merlin has been spooked by some noise he isn't used to and he's literally fallen from his perch but luckily when I've checked him over he's been ok. He gets spooked when it thunders so I have to cover his cage & close the curtains if it's daytime & put music on for him! As he's got older though he doesn't seem to get spooked as much, hopefully Georgia will be the same.


----------



## coral. (May 11, 2011)

yeah she is completely fine thanks for asking!
It healed well, and she out her cage talking and whistling and being her usual self.


Yeah i think something must of spooked her something going on from that night.


----------

